# An iTunes Nuisance. . .



## King Shrek (Feb 7, 2004)

Apple,

It gets me pretty pissed off that when burning a CD with iTunes, iTunes doesn't allow me to burn a CD that I've already previously burned songs to with iTunes.

This is a problem because there's been too many times that I haven't had enough music to fill an entire CD.  The first time I realized this I had put only one song on a CD and then realized later that I couldn't burn more songs to the same CD with iTunes.  That made me really mad because I realized that I had just practically wasted a CD-R!  Grrrrr!

Fix it, dammit!   

Sincerely,
An Angry Customer


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you know ANY software that allows you to burn an audio cd track by track? Burning HALF or a part of the audio cd now, and continueing it later? I can't recall having seen such in any platform. :-/


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 7, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Do you know ANY software that allows you to burn an audio cd track by track? Burning HALF or a part of the audio cd now, and continueing it later? I can't recall having seen such in any platform. :-/



Even when burning an AAC or MP3 CD it won't let you burn it more than once.


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2004)

Use CD-RW... but erasing is soooo long that you will prefer to buy a new CDR !


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 7, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> Use CD-RW... but erasing is soooo long that you will prefer to buy a new CDR !



Too bad CD-RW isn't comaptible with many CD players around today.


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2004)

Coming back to your initial question.
As far as I know, the limitation of 1 write is due to the CD directory that once written cannot be re-written. Multi-session CD do have several directories, but these are not compatible with CD player neither. (a multi-session CD is a normal CD written differently). So when you finish writing your CD, you write the FINAL directory. Any unused area of your CD is definitely lost because you cannot modify the directory to tell the reader that you have new data elsewhere on the CD.


----------



## Arden (Feb 8, 2004)

When you burn a CD using Toast, you have the option to burn disc or burn session.  If you choose burn session, it only burns one session and allows other sessions to be burned.  If you select burn disc, however, it will only burn the disc once, after which you will be unable to burn it again.  iTunes basically uses the option of burn disc.


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 8, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> Coming back to your initial question.
> As far as I know, the limitation of 1 write is due to the CD directory that once written cannot be re-written. Multi-session CD do have several directories, but these are not compatible with CD player neither. (a multi-session CD is a normal CD written differently). So when you finish writing your CD, you write the FINAL directory. Any unused area of your CD is definitely lost because you cannot modify the directory to tell the reader that you have new data elsewhere on the CD.



I have a CD-R and have been able to keep writing to it time and time again because it is still not full.  I use to store my digicam pictures.  Of course I just noticed that this is on a data CD-R.  The CD-Rs I'm using in iTunes are audio CD-Rs.  Is there a real difference here?  You think if I tried burning music to a data CD-R in iTunes that it would work more than once?  Hmmm.


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 8, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> When you burn a CD using Toast, you have the option to burn disc or burn session.  If you choose burn session, it only burns one session and allows other sessions to be burned.  If you select burn disc, however, it will only burn the disc once, after which you will be unable to burn it again.  iTunes basically uses the option of burn disc.



Yeah, that's how it is in Roxio's Easy CD Creator Basic for Windows.  You can either choose to burn the whole disc or burn the CD track by track, although you don't always have both options, depending on exactly what you're doing.


----------



## Arden (Feb 8, 2004)

Read my post again.  iTunes finalizes CD-R's because CD players are incapable of taking advantage of multiple sessions, and I doubt the specific disc format supports multiple sessions anyway.


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

CD-Rs are so cheap these days, it's only a few bucks for a wasted disc. Or better yet, simply wait until you have enough music to burn a CD. Get Toast. Or buy an iPod. Besides, how is this an iTunes nuisance?


----------



## King Shrek (Feb 8, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Besides, how is this an iTunes nuisance?



It's just my humble opinion.


----------



## tony (Feb 9, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> CD-Rs are so cheap these days, it's only a few bucks for a wasted disc.



I assume you meant to say "it's only a few CENTS for a wasted disc"?


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

I was giving the benefit of the doubt. Just my humble opinion.


----------

